
Responsive Web Design is bad for performance - craigkerstiens
http://www.guypo.com/technical/responsive-web-design-is-bad-for-performance-there-i-said-it/
======
jfaucett
Personally (probably dreaming here), I'd just like to have a standard http
header like "Screen-Width: 958", that I could then parse on a per request
basis to decide what to send in my http body content. This would make RWD a
whole lot easier...

